# Leak in the loft



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi everybody,

In my quest to get my loft ready for the birds I have run into a slight issue. I live on a piece of land surrounded by water and the wind is predominantly from the south. When it rains the south side of the loft is hit hard by the rain. Well there is a leak somewhere and I can't figure out from where. It is seeping in under the luan subfloor. I have checked under the loft and the osb flooring is not wet from below. there is a minimum of a 4 inch overlap of the exterior ply over the floor framing and all of the battens including the bottom of the ply siding have been heavily caulked. I thought that the water was wicking up the exposed underside of the wood but it can't be now because it is super sealed. Today we had some rain and I proudly went out to see if my efforts worked and guess what, it's wet again. Any ideas? The leak is happening right under the left batten under the window in the exterior shot and the framing on the right on the interior shot. Here are a few pictures to help visualize.



















Thanks for looking, I'm pulling my hair out over this, lol.


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

If its under the window is it mabe leakig through the bottom of the window and running down the 2x4s


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what kind of roof do you have? perhaps condensation dripping from above?


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

It looks like a seam under the window where the siding comes together. Possibility that the caulk didn't stay in place where they join?


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Take a hose and wet the area. You will need 2 people. One inside and one outside. Keep wetting the loft to you see leak and determine area.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks everybody,

I sat out there durring the worst of the storm last week and there was no leaking around the window. Also no leak from the roof, it is metal but it is over half inch plywood covered with tar paper. That crck on the side is one of those splits you see in plywood in the top ply and not a seam. I have set a hose spraying on the side of the loft for a half an hour and don't see any leak, the most annoying thing is after about 10 minutes of heavy rain it starts leaking. I'm confused.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Zippy said:


> Thanks everybody,
> 
> I sat out there durring the worst of the storm last week and there was no leaking around the window. Also no leak from the roof, it is metal but it is over half inch plywood covered with tar paper. That crck on the side is one of those splits you see in plywood in the top ply and not a seam. I have set a hose spraying on the side of the loft for a half an hour and don't see any leak, the most annoying thing is after about 10 minutes of heavy rain it starts leaking. I'm confused.


are you sure you looked at the roof well... I had condesantion on some occasions. depends on the temps and weather..esp this time of year.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Spirit Wings, 

yes I looked up there definitely coming from the floor up. The interior ceiling of the loft is wood not metal. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Well I think I found it. If this is it then Hareloft was correct. There were 2 mounting holes on the sides of the windows that were obscurred by those vinyl things that slide up and down. I can imagine that the water was just slowly trickling in those holes following the stud to the base plate and slowly leaking over, following the edge of the luan. It's about to rain so we will see after tonight. Thanks to everybody for the input. I was scratching my head for the last month and less than a half of a day on here and it is solved.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Is this going to be a major rework for you? Hope not!


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Nope I don't think so, I siliconed the holes and now will wait and see. In never rained last night unfortunately.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Now that you're waiting for it, you'll probably go into drought conditions. I guess that would solve your problem too.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Zippy- It's all part of the pigeon game my friend. You get the good with the bad. But you will work it out and move on to better times. Just keep your head up. Your loft looks great as are your skills. Good luck- Nick..


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks guys, yeah a drought would do it, lol. I built those box perches and will get a few pictures up in the next few days on my other thread. Thanks again for the help, sometimes you need another set of eyes to figure out an obvious problem.


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

Good advice.... We must TUNE our lofts if we plan on competing. Things are always changing and we must adjust to these changes.. Good Luck


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

It has now rained heavily twice and no leak. I am really relieved, thanks for the help.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Sorry for all your rain - very, very happy to hear you stayed dry.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

I just sat out there in the rain and smiled. Now the future inhabitants will be warm and dry. Theres nothing wrse than chasing a leak around, lol.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I bet you had a huge smile by the end of the rain. Glad to hear it. When will they be moving in.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Well, I still need to build the flypens which with my summer season in full swing after this weekend might take me all summer. I'm thinking September/October at the earliest. Everynight I am searching for someone with the birds that I want just to have that in cue for when ready I'm ready.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I guess there is nothing better than actually being there.. I knew you were the only one to figure it out... seeing pics on a computer is a big disavantage.


----------

